# الجديد في برنامج Microsoft Project 2013



## mmk (29 أغسطس 2012)

لربما هذا أول مقال عربي حول النسخة الجديدة لبرنامج إدارة المشاريع مايكروسوفت بروجيكت 2013 Microsoft Project 2013 التي طرحت مايكروسوفت نسخته التجريبية منذ أقل من شهر ومن المنتظر أن تُطلق النسخة النهائية قريباً.
هنالك العديد من الإضافات والتعديلات حصلت على هذا البرنامج الذي لا غنى عنه في إدارة أي مشروع, يمكنك أن تجد تغييرا كبيراً على في جزئية التقارير الرسومية التي أُضيفت الى هذا الإصدار وأصبح بالإمكان الاطلاع على المخططات البيانية Dashboard من خلال البرنامج مباشرة والتعديل على تصميمها دون الحاجة الى Project Server أو Reporting Services أو SharePoint, ولربما يكون هنالك تقارير إضافية في الإصدار الرسمي القادم.

لندخل في الموضوع مباشرة …


يمكنك متابعة ما سأذكره عملياً بعد تحميل البرنامج والحصول على مفتاح التسجيل التجريبي مجاناً بالضغط على هذا الرابطDownload Microsoft Project Professional 2013 Preview
سيتم تنبيهك عند نزول النسخة النهائية على بريدك.


*
آلية حفظ المشاريع:*
أُتيح في هذا الإصدار إمكانيات أكبر لحفظ مشاريعك, فهنالك 3 أماكن تستطيع أن تحفظ مشروعك فيها:






الحفظ العادي على جهاز الكمبيوتر .

الحفظ والتزامن على الشيربوينت سيرفر (SharePoint Server)

والحفظ على شبكة الإنترنت عبر خدمة سكاي درايف SkyDrive الموجودة على https://skydrive.live.com

حيث يمكنك الدخول بواسطة حسابك في Windows Live من داخل برنامج بروجيكت 2013 وتحفظ وتسترجع ملفاتك من خلال الانترنت من أي مكان, وستظهر الملفات التي تحفظها في قسم SkyDrive خلال تصفحك لبريدك الهوتميل أو تفتحها من برنامج

تابع قراءة الموضوع عبر الرابط التالي

:الجديد في برنامج Microsoft Project 2013 – الجزء الأول « مدونة منذر اسامة


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ليت تنزل البرنامج ياخي 64 بت او 32 بت


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 ديسمبر 2012)

لم استطيع تنزيل البرنامج رغم تعدد المحاولات 
نضغط على زر التحميل ، وبعدها تظهر شاشة تقول لك انتظر ، وتنتظر وتنتظر ، وتغني يطولوك يا ليل ، وما فيش فايدة !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rohomaa (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

